# Explaining the Death of Prince



## fureverywhere (Apr 22, 2016)

I know some of the more golden among us are puzzled about this. This Prince fellow and holy crap what's with all the headlines? He wasn't even cold yet and they're posting a zillion tributes. I don't know how to explain it exactly. A 1980's Sinatra without the balding and mob affiliations perhaps? Prince defined a generation. Maybe more than Michael J. He shied from the press and lived his own life. A few kooky things but nothing horrible.

My son is 22 this year and I am 53. We both said the same thing at the same time. "Damn, I didn't realize how many of his songs I have to put on my IPod". My son put on whole albums. I mean Bowie meant a lot to me but only a pawful of tunes...But Prince? Best buddy has had the hair and fashion tips forever. I guess the best way to explain it to those maybe sixty and over...

When I buy the farm there will be immediate hillbilly family who don't hate me, birth children and hubby, estranged children who think there might be something of value to steal, best buddy and friends...and that's about it except the dawgs n' cats. Like I said, Prince wasn't cold yet and candle light vigils and memorial concerts. He was a special man.


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 22, 2016)

Honest question, fur?

What generation did Prince define?  Or Michael J(ackson?).  

I think the Beatles may have defined a generation, music-wise ...

I'm not being sarcastic or supercilious asking about Prince.  I don't know a single song by him, just the name Prince and then "the artist formerly known as Prince."  So, he switched back?  I am totally out of the loop on this one.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 22, 2016)

I know a few of his songs and have just added two to my gym playlist on my ipod - 1999 and When Doves Cry.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 23, 2016)

I know some of his songs.
I see on facebook friends that are really upset about it.another friend was crying unstoppable.


I personallly just think its sad that another human being died so young.


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 23, 2016)

It's okay Gee, I understand being out of the loop. I was reading a Rolling Stone special on the best music of the 1990's. Kurt Cobain was on the cover. Some of the bands I knew just the names but never heard the music. But the last page...the top tunes of that era...nope didn't know any of them. I know one song by Nirvana, " All Apologies".

Which goes to show that just the shift of a decade and all the music changes. I remember being in the locker room of the Y and a few women came in crying. Good heavens, I couldn't imagine what had happened. Kurt Cobain was dead. I couldn't even place the name at first...oh yeah the teen spirit guy right?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 23, 2016)

I wasn't a big Prince fan, never bought any of his music, but did like a few songs that were big hits on the radio like 1999, Red Corvette, etc.  Like Guitarist, I feel sad seeing anyone die so young, seems like so many of the music artists I listened to over the years are now gone.  It started in the 60s and continues. Seems like Prince was a good person too RIP.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 23, 2016)

He certainly was part of my generation and there aren't many people I've personally crossed paths with my age or younger who didn't regonize who he was and how talented he was as an artist.  I was a huge fan early 80s, I talking stick my toung down his throat fangirl for at least two years.  I was not as much a fan in later years, like MJ, started to weird me out, but I still amired both their talent.  Both born same year as me.

His death was a great shock to a lot of us partly I'm sure because of the memories a lot of his music holds for some, his age we know time is fleeting,  the song "1999" still rings supreme as as "Little Red Corvett ".  Oh let me not forget he wrote songs for many other artists, one of my favorites he co-wrote with Steve Nicks, " Stand Back".


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 23, 2016)

It definitely makes some of us look at our own mortality. I mean we were sex and drugs and rock n' roll. If you didn't overdose or die in a plane crash you were going to live forever. It was the suddenness too. Lou Reed and David Bowie were both older and their health gradually deteriorated. It was a shock hearing of their passing but they knew they were going. Who knew that Iggy Pop will probably outlive us all.


----------



## jnos (Apr 23, 2016)

I remember my daughter playing Purple Rain on repeat for months on end--probably on cassette?


----------



## tnthomas (Apr 23, 2016)

As I think I mentioned in the other thread, I wasn't a fan per se, but I did enjoy his music that played on the radio.  I was shocked to hear of his death, especially so young.


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 23, 2016)

Back to the day, these folks made it to 30?


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 23, 2016)

Yo Philly and Shal...I know it's intense right now. But just a few words??????


----------



## Pinky (Apr 23, 2016)

I was not a fan, but did like a few of his songs. He was a unique showman and performer. Like Michael Jackson, he had the allure of 'private' celebrity. I'm not sure whether some of the things I've heard/read about him, were true, or merely to generate publicity.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 23, 2016)

One thing I don't quite understand, and it was true for Michael Jackson and others as well, is the fans who get hysterical and cry and carry on like these people were their dearest friends or part of their families.  These people were great artists and all, but it isn't like fans were personally close to them or family members -- why the huge public demonstrations of hysterical grief?  It seems a little sicko to me, people who celebrities didn't know from Adam sobbing and carrying on like their mothers had just died.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 23, 2016)

Why people get emotional and cry over many things are interesting, I guess it's no much different from what we see when people get emotional over the departed souls every year on certain dates for people they never knew or even names they don't remember, but, people come together to mourn, worship and ball their eyes out every year.  Why do people cry when they see pictures of crying old people that they don't know or people dying in masses.  I could come up with some more non-sensical situations, but my meds are kicking in.  Different things elicit a variety of emotions in various situations from people.  But, yes, I feel you, I'm not one to be in line balling my eyes out carrying on in hysterics in these situations.  If Im too be honest my first thought when I saw some of these folks carrying on was wtf.  I kind of get


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 24, 2016)

I liked Bowie more and Bowie had tons of songs you just aren't aware of.  Try looking up Bowie Mix on youtube if you are interested.  Prince had good music, yes.  He just wasn't really my cup of tea although I do respect him.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 24, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> I liked Bowie more and Bowie had tons of songs you just aren't aware of.  Try looking up Bowie Mix on youtube if you are interested.  Prince had good music, yes.  He just wasn't really my cup of tea although I do respect him.



Agree.  Not really my cup o tea either.


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 24, 2016)

I always wanted to understand Bowie, but like Susan Sontag he just went over my head. Prince was just all fun and funky.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 24, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> I always wanted to understand Bowie, but like Susan Sontag he just went over my head. Prince was just all fun and funky.


Yes he was.  RIP Prince.


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 24, 2016)

Somebody like Lou Reed and "Kill Your Son's"... but then there was "Perfect Day"...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wxI4KK9ZYo


----------



## tnthomas (Apr 24, 2016)

I'm hearing mention of other musicians , whose gender-orientation was...a bit ambiguous.  

 Here's an interesting(but by no means definitive) article: http://www.vox.com/2016/4/24/11495344/prince


----------



## AprilT (Apr 24, 2016)

I enjoyed the musical talent and artistry of both Prince and Bowie, they both pushed buttons, were unconventiona,l scared many people who couldn't relate for one reason or another, but, were greatly admired by those who got them. I could care less about their ****** ambiguity, some of what they did, sometimes, was to intentionally confuse people.  The songs of both, at times, if the lyrics were listened to were deeper than some people think.  

I just wish for anyone who recently passed for them to have a period of time where people can take a moment to wish them to rip and not be spoken about unkindly. I wonder what makes people voice negative thoughts about people who recently passed whether we personally know them or not, seems like something best left unsaid.  What a world we live in.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 24, 2016)

I love this song by him:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MaCeESSYsP4


----------



## oakapple (Apr 25, 2016)

I liked Purple Rain, but don't know any other Prince songs.Don't know anything about the man either.
liked a lot of Bowie songs even though he didn't have a great voice, he was just a bit different ( we will forget about the Laughing Gnome!)


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 25, 2016)

oakapple said:


> I liked Purple Rain, but don't know any other Prince songs.Don't know anything about the man either.
> liked a lot of Bowie songs even though he didn't have a great voice, he was just a bit different ( we will forget about the Laughing Gnome!)


What?  Bowie didn't have a great voice?  I beg your pardon?  I think he had one of the best voices ever!!

I did like Prince's music but didn't follow him like I followed Bowie for some 40 years.  Sorry if saying he wasn't my cup of tea offended someone.  I thought I was being kind.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 25, 2016)

Here is a good one by Prince if I may:


----------



## oakapple (Apr 26, 2016)

Well, Ruthanne, you are perhaps Bowies number one fan, and I did like some of his work, plus he was a real showman, but to me his voice wasn't that great.A bit like the way that Bob Dylan didn't have a great voice either, but had a certain and indefinable something.


----------



## Bettyann (Apr 27, 2016)

The last 3 concerts that Prince gave ... he donated ALL of the money that the tickets brought it-- to various charities... That says a lot. There is a lot of 'news' about Prince now...some of it true, some of it who knows WHY they are saying those things... Part of the price of fame is you never know what the public will be told about you... 
Regardless of what he did or didn't do...I believe he was a very good, well intended, kind person. :love_heart:


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 27, 2016)

Something amusing too is other members describing Prince as a bit um...swishy. But you have to take into account that the era of the 80's winked at big hair and makeup on men regardless of orientation. And if you research into women Prince was romantically involved with...by any standard were smokin' hot.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 27, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> What?  Bowie didn't have a great voice?  I beg your pardon?  I think he had one of the best voices ever!!
> 
> I did like Prince's music but didn't follow him like I followed Bowie for some 40 years.  Sorry if saying he wasn't my cup of tea offended someone.  I thought I was being kind.



Ruthanne, you weren't being offensive.  He wasn't really my cup of tea, either, but I didn't mean anything mean, either, just that he wasn't one of my favorites.  Music preference is a very subjective thing and it's just a personal preference.  "Not my cup of tea" to me referred to the music, not the man.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 28, 2016)

News this evening says that he was diagnosed with HIV in 1990 and it had finally developed into full blown AIDS. He was very sick.

http://www.news.com.au/entertainmen...s/news-story/c740f52151c8c8ddb8a7504d9281325b

Fans are not happy with this news and I'm wondering why he didn't have  a will if he knew that death was imminent.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 28, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> News this evening says that he was diagnosed with HIV in 1990 and it had finally developed into full blown AIDS. He was very sick.
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/entertainmen...s/news-story/c740f52151c8c8ddb8a7504d9281325b
> 
> Fans are not happy with this news and I'm wondering why he didn't have  a will if he knew that death was imminent.



Shame on you, using a rag magazine of all things. I'm sure there's a reason for the contribution.  Even if he did have the disease the actual legit news reports are that the death were possibly related to pain meds he had a script for.  There are of course those happy to spread rumors of any thing scandalous, but, I tend to prefer to wait for the autopsy and whatever the medical examiner provides.


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jH7Z335mrjs


----------



## AprilT (Apr 28, 2016)

AprilT said:


> Shame on you, using a rag magazine of all things. I'm sure there's a reason for the contribution.  Even if he did have the disease the actual legit news reports are that the death were possibly related to pain meds he had a script for.  There are of course those happy to spread rumors of any thing scandalous, but, I tend to prefer to wait for the autopsy and whatever the medical examiner provides.
> 
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jH7Z335mrjs




I'm done, I think at this point some have no interest in the man nor even care that he passed, some people, as as usual, just wish look for something irritating to add. Enjoy!


----------



## GDAD (Apr 28, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QcSN0rEy6VE


Purple Rain


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 28, 2016)

I didn't know that HIV is still considered scandalous these days. I consider it a disease, like lung cancer.

I took the topic - explaining the death of Prince - too literally it would seem.


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 28, 2016)

Can't we all just get along kids? I don't think it was AIDS or drugs actually. They found painkillers in his home...but I mean that's not unusual for many of us over fifty. I feel they'll find out he died of natural causes ultimately. His heart or an infection or something he wasn't aware of until it was too late.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 28, 2016)

On reflection, I want to apologise for my insensitivity. 
I did not intend to cause any distress.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 29, 2016)

I don't understand why the media is all in a dither about finding pain meds in his home, anyway.  They weren't street drugs (from what I've read), they were rx meds.  I have rx pain meds in my home, too; so do a lot of people.  I've read that Prince had a lot of hip pain and probably needed a hip replacement but was reluctant to do that because of his religious beliefs (Jehovah's Witness).  Probably the pain meds were prescribed for his hip pain.  Nothing sinister about that.


----------



## reflection4 (Apr 29, 2016)

I don't like the way they're reporting he was in possession. Of prescription drugs as if that means he was abusing drugs. Many of us are "in possession of prescription drugs", including painkillers.

I also think that story about Prince having AIDS is most likely nonsense.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 30, 2016)

oakapple said:


> Well, Ruthanne, you are perhaps Bowies number one fan, and I did like some of his work, plus he was a real showman, but to me his voice wasn't that great.A bit like the way that Bob Dylan didn't have a great voice either, but had a certain and indefinable something.


Yeah, that's your opinion.  If you listen to many of his songs, which I don't think you have, you will see what a versatile singer he really is. His voice changes as he gets older too.  I don't want to post any Bowie songs in this thread but try Let's Dance on Youtube.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 30, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> I don't understand why the media is all in a dither about finding pain meds in his home, anyway.  They weren't street drugs (from what I've read), they were rx meds.  I have rx pain meds in my home, too; so do a lot of people.  I've read that Prince had a lot of hip pain and probably needed a hip replacement but was reluctant to do that because of his religious beliefs (Jehovah's Witness).  Probably the pain meds were prescribed for his hip pain.  Nothing sinister about that.


The media will blow anything out of proportion to sensationalize things.


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 30, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> I didn't know that HIV is still considered scandalous these days. I consider it a disease, like lung cancer.
> 
> I took the topic - explaining the death of Prince - too literally it would seem.



Explaining the death of Prince. And yes if he was on medication for HIV or AIDs especially in 1990 they said the cocktail of drugs for that made some violently ill so seeking relief in drugs would not be that far a leap. Throw in some physical injuries, the pop star/celebrity life style and money not a surprise at all. One report had him buying 40,000 dollars worth of painkillers every 6 months. They also said he used fentanyl patches, ironically this week I read a report of counterfeit fentanyl pills causing problems.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...mer-drug-dealer-reveals-extent-addiction.html

http://www.mercurynews.com/bay-area...l-laced-pill-overdoses-contra-costa-officials


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 30, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> Yeah, that's your opinion.  If you listen to many of his songs, which I don't think you have, you will see what a versatile singer he really is. His voice changes as he gets older too.  I don't want to post any Bowie songs in this thread but try Let's Dance on Youtube.



I like David Bowie and have a lot of his music, talented artist and very popular with our generation.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 30, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> On reflection, I want to apologise for my insensitivity.
> I did not intend to cause any distress.



I don't know why you'd have to apologize for anything Warrigal, I've heard he may have possibly has AIDS also on my local radio station, that doesn't make me think any less of him if he did, just another reason why he possibly was over medicating himself for pain.  If he was suffering with AIDS, it might not have been what killed him anyway, the autopsy will let everyone know the official reason.  RIP Prince, you went too young.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 30, 2016)

If he was performing with a hip that had deteriorated so badly it needed replacing, he would need a lot of pain meds (I know about pain from deteriorating hips -- it's horrific).  I couldn't even stand when my hips went bad, even with heavy pain meds I couldn't take even one step.  

The media acts like there is some kind of shame or sin in using prescribed pain meds when you need them.  There isn't.  Pain meds were invented to relieve pain -- that's what they're for.  Some of the media tend to equate "possession of pain meds" with snorting coke or something.  Clearly, those people have never suffered crushing orthopedic pain.


----------



## oakapple (May 2, 2016)

Yes  Ruthanne, that IS my opinion.Being British and a similar age to Bowie I have seen and heard him all through my lifetime.
Simply because you think he was great and I don't does not make my opinion any less valid.I have heard Let's Dance thousands of times,along with most of his other songs.You are one of his many fans, and I now see you have started a whole thread about him, but that doesn't mean you can be snippy ( my first use of an American word there!)to anyone who was not a fan.There will possibly be lots of singers I like that you don't.


----------



## Shalimar (May 2, 2016)

Swishy? I long for a day when a person's ****** orientation is no longer a topic of interest, and negative comments passé.


----------



## Pinky (May 2, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Swishy? I long for a day when a person's ****** orientation is no longer a topic of interest, and negative comments passé.



Amen.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 2, 2016)

Pinky said:


> Amen.



Ditto.


----------



## fureverywhere (May 2, 2016)

All apologies if swishy was mis-read. I was merely quoting a comment from elsewhere. When I say swishy or light in the loafers I'm saying it with a wink or an eye roll. My best buddy fell in love with Prince from the beginning...the hair, the clothes, the shoes...in fact he still has the hair.


----------



## Butterfly (May 2, 2016)

WhatInThe said:


> Explaining the death of Prince. And yes if he was on medication for HIV or AIDs especially in 1990 they said the cocktail of drugs for that made some violently ill so seeking relief in drugs would not be that far a leap. Throw in some physical injuries, the pop star/celebrity life style and money not a surprise at all. One report had him buying 40,000 dollars worth of painkillers every 6 months. They also said he used fentanyl patches, ironically this week I read a report of counterfeit fentanyl pills causing problems.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...mer-drug-dealer-reveals-extent-addiction.html
> 
> http://www.mercurynews.com/bay-area...l-laced-pill-overdoses-contra-costa-officials



Actually, according to all reports I have seen, Prince did not live the "popstar/celebrity life style" as we usually think of it.  They say in his private life he was a very quiet man, a strict vegetarian and a devout Jehovah's Witness, and did not use drugs or alcohol.  By "use drugs" they mean he did not use illicit drugs, not that he did not use prescription drugs.


----------



## fureverywhere (May 2, 2016)

I was reading that he had a "Swear Jar" and if you were visiting you had to watch your language. Sad about his son, I didn't know about that before. He had a son who only lived for a few days. They also say he had vaults of unreleased music. We'll hear more in the future...it seems he was an all around wonderful man to the end.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jun 3, 2016)

As first reported it was an overdose of the opioid fentanyl considered the strongest if not one the strongest out there.

http://www.cnn.com/2016/06/02/health/prince-death-opioid-overdose/

 Also noted that Prince was 112 pounds at the time of his death.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 4, 2016)

I saw the same thing on the news last night.  Fentanyl accidental overdose.

When my mom was in Hospice they were giving her Fentanyl in a patch.  That was the first time I heard of it and that was about 13 years ago.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 4, 2016)

Yeah, Fentanyl is used for late stage cancer. It's kind of like Michael Jackson using anesthesia as a sleeping aid...I know they said Prince was in constant pain at the end of his life. He had refused hip replacement surgery along the way. It's sad, if that could have kept him from feeling the need for such strong medication...he might still be alive.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 4, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Yeah, Fentanyl is used for late stage cancer. It's kind of like Michael Jackson using anesthesia as a sleeping aid...I know they said Prince was in constant pain at the end of his life. He had refused hip replacement surgery along the way. It's sad, if that could have kept him from feeling the need for such strong medication...he might still be alive.


Sometimes people here bad stories about hip replacement surgery.  I know I have and one of them was my grandmother's botched hip surgery many years ago.  Yet I know a man who lives in the same apt. complex as I who had the hip replacement recently and is doing really good.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 5, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> Sometimes people here bad stories about hip replacement surgery.  I know I have and one of them was my grandmother's botched hip surgery many years ago.  Yet I know a man who lives in the same apt. complex as I who had the hip replacement recently and is doing really good.



I  had both of my hips replaced, a month apart, in 2013.  It was an absolute miracle for me.  I can walk again, quite normally, and I have my life back.  Literally went to the hospital in a wheelchair and came out walking.

Techniques and the replacement parts are so improved even in the last 10-15 years that it is like talking about apples and oranges to compare today's hip replacement surgeries with those in years past.  

I'm glad to know your neighbor is doing well.  New hips are a wonderful thing.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 5, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Yeah, Fentanyl is used for late stage cancer. It's kind of like Michael Jackson using anesthesia as a sleeping aid...I know they said Prince was in constant pain at the end of his life. He had refused hip replacement surgery along the way. It's sad, if that could have kept him from feeling the need for such strong medication...he might still be alive.



I read that he refused the surgery because of his Jehovah's Witness beliefs forbidding blood transfusions.  I find that very sad, because today's hip replacement surgery almost NEVER requires blood transfusions, at least that's what my hip surgeon told me.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 5, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> I  had both of my hips replaced, a month apart, in 2013.  It was an absolute miracle for me.  I can walk again, quite normally, and I have my life back.  Literally went to the hospital in a wheelchair and came out walking.
> 
> Techniques and the replacement parts are so improved even in the last 10-15 years that it is like talking about apples and oranges to compare today's hip replacement surgeries with those in years past.
> 
> I'm glad to know your neighbor is doing well.  New hips are a wonderful thing.


Yes they are wonderful!


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 5, 2016)

I'm not knocking any faith at all...ummm except "Scientology"...that is not a faith, that is a money grubbing cult. But really you know he could have had the best doctors and best surgery. Wouldn't there be a special something he could have opted for with his church? Like if he was Catholic and something went wrong and he needed the blood he could do five hundred Hail Mary's and be good? I'm joking...But really that's sad when you have to choose between a real disability and your faith.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 5, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> I'm not knocking any faith at all...ummm except "Scientology"...that is not a faith, that is a money grubbing cult. But really you know he could have had the best doctors and best surgery. Wouldn't there be a special something he could have opted for with his church? Like if he was Catholic and something went wrong and he needed the blood he could do five hundred Hail Mary's and be good? I'm joking...But really that's sad when you have to choose between a real disability and your faith.



Actually there are many doctors who DO work with JWs and have some work-arounds.  I was concerned about possible blood transfusions (HIV or hep-C) and asked my surgeon about it.  He said that with modern microsurgery things they do with blood vessels, etc., there is virtually no way (short of the light fixture falling out of the ceiling and cutting your jugular) that there is enough blood loss with hip replacement to even worry about.  They even have you start anti-coagulants before the surgery so you won't throw a clot post-surgically.

Even if I had had very strong beliefs against transfusions, I'd have gone ahead and done it, with strict instructions as to NO blood transfusions, no matter what.  They have to respect your wishes in that regard, as I understand it, even if it means you will bleed to death.  I'd have done just about anything to get rid of all that pain and lack of mobility, even if there would have been a chance I might die.  Matter of fact, there are always risks with any surgery, anesthesia being one of them.

I don't understand why he didn't just go for it.


----------

